
An Open Letter to FedEx - otterley
https://medium.com/@otterley/an-open-letter-to-fedex-ab4abbc9b090
======
Kalium
> FedEx’s claim that it “has never set or changed rates for any of our
> millions of customers around the world in response to their politics,
> beliefs or positions on issues” is specious at best. On the contrary, the
> logic is quite clear:

An interesting letter. And let's be clear - the NRA has done more than many to
obstruct attempts to address the blood shed by gun violence. I despise them
for it.

With that said, FedEx's statements are quite consistent with their actions and
positions. They don't provide discounts based on politics, beliefs, or
positions on issues. They provide discounts based on membership in an
organization that represents a bunch of customers. NRA membership is not the
same as political alignment - it requires membership fees and I know at least
one person with a lifetime membership who doesn't support the NRA's politics.

It may be worth noting that while the NRA's deal with FedEx is by definition
only available to NRA members, NRA members are not the only people who can
benefit from group discounts.

To the author: have you considered the possibility that FedEx might be telling
the honest truth in this matter?

